# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  Driver điều khiển stepper motor chạy chế độ Servo!

## chetaocnc

Mới kiếm ra con step có encoder gắn ngay vô con driver của mình chạy trông êm và ngon quá :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  up video cho anh em tham khảo cho ý kiến đóng góp nhé! con driver này mình có đăng bán bên box mua bán anh em có thể tham khảo bên đó! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

solero, Tuanlm

----------


## nhatson

> Mới kiếm ra con step có encoder gắn ngay vô con driver của mình chạy trông êm và ngon quá up video cho anh em tham khảo cho ý kiến đóng góp nhé! con driver này mình có đăng bán bên box mua bán anh em có thể tham khảo bên đó!


video ko rõ lắm, nhưng em e là turning chua ngon, drive này nó có view được data ko ta

----------


## chetaocnc

> video ko rõ lắm, nhưng em e là turning chua ngon, drive này nó có view được data ko ta


chưa ngon chỗ nào chỉ dùm mình hoc hỏi :Embarrassment:  thanks
chạy chế độ này rất êm mà motor ít nóng lắm nhé các bác có gì mong anh em góp ý thêm dùm mình! thanks

----------


## Nam CNC

êm và ít nóng , dòng Gecko G250 cũng êm và ít nóng như vậy đó , vậy chạy chế độ servo như thế nào bác em chưa hiểu ? nếu ít nóng và êm thì có nhiều drive thường làm được điều đó , như RD023MS bác inhainha đang bán , IMS 483 thần thánh , leadshine 542 chỉnh độ phân giải cao cũng khá êm với tốc độ chậm như thế , còn anpha ngon hơn cũng làm được như vậy , em đang thắc mắc con này có bù bước như các hệ có hồi tiếp không ha ??

----------


## CKD

Cho mình hỏi phát:
- servo mode khác với step mode ở chổ nào? Trong clip không thấy sự khác biệt.
- step chạy êm ở tốc độ chậm thì rất nhiều driver có thể làm việc này. Theo mình biết thì có thể nâng vi bước để bước mịn hơn khi chạy chậm. Mô phỏng sin chính xác hơn giúp motor mượt hơn.

Định nghĩa servo trích từ https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Servomechanism



> A servomechanism, sometimes shortened to servo, is an automatic device that uses error-sensing negative feedback to correct the performance of a mechanism and is defined by its function.[1] It usually includes a built-in encoder.[2] A servomechanism is sometimes called a heterostat since it controls a system's behavior by means of heterostasis.
> 
> The term correctly applies only to systems where the feedback or error-correction signals help control mechanical position, speed or other parameters.[3] For example, an automotive power window control is not a servomechanism, as there is no automatic feedback that controls position—the operator does this by observation. By contrast a car's cruise control uses closed loop feedback, which classifies it as a servomechanism.

----------


## chetaocnc

> Cho mình hỏi phát:
> - servo mode khác với step mode ở chổ nào? Trong clip không thấy sự khác biệt.
> - step chạy êm ở tốc độ chậm thì rất nhiều driver có thể làm việc này. Theo mình biết thì có thể nâng vi bước để bước mịn hơn khi chạy chậm. Mô phỏng sin chính xác hơn giúp motor mượt hơn.
> 
> Định nghĩa servo trích từ https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Servomechanism


bác xem kĩ trong cái clip khi nó đứng yên mình lấy tay vặn ở phút 3:37 rồi hãy nhận xét nữa tốc độ 250 vòng là k chậm nhé bác tại vitme mình bước 3 thôi với board đệm của mình hàng cùi bép nên k đẩy tốc độ lên được nữa

----------

tran_cuong

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, chắc ý chủ thớt muốn nói là chạy step chế độ closed loop. Chủ thớt ghi chạy chế độ servo làm em lần trước cứ tưởng nhầm con driver này bá đạo tới mức có thể chạy cả step lẫn servo => cảm giác mình bị thớt lừa

Tốc độ 250rpm là chậm thớt ợ, nếu chủ thớt thấy các dòng alphastep mấy cha hay dùng thì thớt sẽ thấy là 250rpm chậm lắm. Em ko có clip của alphastep để show hàng, nhưng có clip driver MH860 + motor khủng (size 110mm) của chú Racing JAV



Chủ thớt nên demo clip nêu bật được ưu điểm của driver này chứ ko người xem sẽ thấy driver $3 của Sparkfun còn êm, ít rung hơn (xem đoạn cuối)

----------


## chetaocnc

> Hehe, chắc ý chủ thớt muốn nói là chạy step chế độ closed loop. Chủ thớt ghi chạy chế độ servo làm em lần trước cứ tưởng nhầm con driver này bá đạo tới mức có thể chạy cả step lẫn servo => cảm giác mình bị thớt lừa
> 
> Tốc độ 250rpm là chậm thớt ợ, nếu chủ thớt thấy các dòng alphastep mấy cha hay dùng thì thớt sẽ thấy là 250rpm chậm lắm. Em ko có clip của alphastep để show hàng, nhưng có clip driver MH860 + motor khủng (size 110mm) của chú Racing JAV
> 
> 
> 
> Chủ thớt nên demo clip nêu bật được ưu điểm của driver này chứ ko người xem sẽ thấy driver $3 của Sparkfun còn êm, ít rung hơn (xem đoạn cuối)


bác coi lại cái tiêu đề của em nè:  Driver điều khiển stepper motor chạy chế độ Servo!  :Stick Out Tongue:  ai đem bộ driver nào tới chỗ em mà chạy êm và ít nóng hơn em tặng luôn con driver này

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, hiểu, driver này nó gọi là servo mode, các driver mình hay dùng gọi là closed loop.

Tuy nhiên như đã nói, chỉ là góp ý: demo của thớt ko tốt. Như các bạn trên đã góp ý: motor chạy chậm, phản ứng chậm => tuning sai & chạy chưa đúng thông số của motor. Thớt khoe 250rpm là nhanh thì mình chỉ đính chính 250rpm là rất chậm.

----------


## chetaocnc

> Hoho, hiểu, driver này nó gọi là servo mode, các driver mình hay dùng gọi là closed loop.
> 
> Tuy nhiên như đã nói, chỉ là góp ý: demo của thớt ko tốt. Như các bạn trên đã góp ý: motor chạy chậm, phản ứng chậm => tuning sai & chạy chưa đúng thông số của motor. Thớt khoe 250rpm là nhanh thì mình chỉ đính chính 250rpm là rất chậm.


thanks! để em mua cái board đệm USB về tăng tốc cho các bác xem thử thế nào :Wink:  cảm ơn đã góp ý tại em thấy clip nhiều khi không nói lên hết được cái clip bác đưa so sánh vậy mà sao so được  :Wink:  Thôi chỉ ai tận tay sử dụng mới biết em nó thế nào :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## solero

> chưa ngon chỗ nào chỉ dùm mình hoc hỏi thanks
> chạy chế độ này rất êm mà motor ít nóng lắm nhé các bác có gì mong anh em góp ý thêm dùm mình! thanks


Theo em thì tuning chưa ngon là vì khi kết thúc lệnh motor vẫn phải sửa vị trí. Tuning chuẩn thì kết thúc lệnh là motor dừng luôn.

----------


## CKD

Mình thì nghĩ đơn giản lắm vì mình không xem đây là clip pr cho sản phẩm. Mình chỉ đánh giá và trao đổi dựa trên thiết bị & tính năng mà bác chủ đã thể hiện.
- về việc chạy êm. Có thể đúng vì qua clip không thể hiện được điều đó. Việc chạy có run không.. không thể xác định được.
- về việc chạy nhanh.. thì càng không thấy được. 250rpm thì không nhanh vì step nào cũng có khã năng làm việc ở tốc độ đó.
- chạy vi bước ở mức 1/10 thì cũng khó phát huy được chức năng làm mượt của driver. Chạy chậm với bước lớn. Nếu có chức năng làm mượt.. driver sẽ tự tăng vi bước khi chạy chậm để làm mượt.

Driver cũng có nhiều cái hay.
- Chức năng tự nhận biết sơ đồ phase giúp cho việc đấu nối đơn giản hơn.
- nhiều chế độ làm việc giúp tương thích nhiều thiết bị hơn.
- thiết lập qua PC giúp cho việc cài đặt trực quan hơn.

Theo mình driver này rất thích hợp để nghiên cứu thiết bị.

----------


## ducduy9104

Em thấy con driver này cũng chả có gì hơn mấy con khác nếu step không có encoder, nếu chưa nói tới chuyện cần thêm 1 cái nguồn DC áp cao nữa. Nếu chủ thớt có step enc bán chung thì may ra đắt hàng.

----------


## chetaocnc

> Em thấy con driver này cũng chả có gì hơn mấy con khác nếu step không có encoder, nếu chưa nói tới chuyện cần thêm 1 cái nguồn DC áp cao nữa. Nếu chủ thớt có step enc bán chung thì may ra đắt hàng.


ngon hay k ngon mấy bác đã mua tự biết còn bác chưa xài thì đừng phát biểu lung tung

----------


## nhatson

2 clip này hãng làm để nói lên sự ngon của step CLOSED LOOP hay servo hibrid, theo bác 2 điểm đó là gì?

step servo ko lai có nghĩa là phải turning torque/speed control > nên khi test ko tải thì sẽ ko nóng, có tải mà lớn thì cũng sẽ nóng rực rồi suốt ngày alarm thôi

----------


## nhatson

em xem clip thì con drive bác chưa turning đủ ngon nên nó có hiện tượng giống như trong clip này, con bên trái

trong clip của chủ thear thời điểm 4:33 khi jog motor đứng lại em thấy cốt vẫn nhuk nhik

----------


## nhatson

còn độ em, trong clip chưa bằng con leadshine DM, con này có thể nói là vô địch em trông khoảng <100RPM




nhưng mà năm ngoái hãng trinamic ra con chip drive stealthChop , ngôi vị quán quân chia đôi rồi

----------


## nhatson

> ngon hay k ngon mấy bác đã mua tự biết còn bác chưa xài thì đừng phát biểu lung tung


mỗi người có quyền có ý kiến chủ quan của mình mà cụ chủ theard

----------


## nhatson

1 con step chạy servo đúng nghĩa mới làm cái test này được

----------

ducduy9104

----------


## ducduy9104

> 1 con step chạy servo đúng nghĩa mới làm cái test này được


Cụ cho em hỏi là mấy con step thường em thấy khi quay đến vị trí zero thì nó sẽ có torque giữ cứng lại mà sao trong con này nó cũng là step mà sao nó lại không giữ cứng mà lại dao động tắt dần quanh zero vậy?

----------


## chetaocnc

> Cụ cho em hỏi là mấy con step thường em thấy khi quay đến vị trí zero thì nó sẽ có torque giữ cứng lại mà sao trong con này nó cũng là step mà sao nó lại không giữ cứng mà lại dao động tắt dần quanh zero vậy?


con ac servo của mình cũng giống vậy! không thì ghé chỗ mình cho bạn thử con ac servo 1500w thử xem còn muốn giữ cho nó cứng thì chạy ở mode closed loop thì cứng ngắt! thanks!

----------


## Gamo

> Cụ cho em hỏi là mấy con step thường em thấy khi quay đến vị trí zero thì nó sẽ có torque giữ cứng lại mà sao trong con này nó cũng là step mà sao nó lại không giữ cứng mà lại dao động tắt dần quanh zero vậy?


Servo chạy mà bị dao động một lúc rồi mới dừng đúng chỗ là do cấu hình chưa đúng hoặc đời cũ quá nên bị hunting. Servo đời mới, cấu hình đúng ko bị dao động tới mức mắt thường có thể thấy được.

Con này mình nghĩ là do motor nhỏ mà tay đòn dài nên nó bị dao động một lúc rồi mới dừng lại. Đương nhiên pp đơn giản nhất là cấp 1 dòng thật lớn để giữ cứng như các driver thường, nhưng làm như vậy thì motor sẽ chạy ko êm, bị nóng. Con này có feedback nên nó canh dòng để cấp vừa đủ nhu cầu, tay đòn quá dài so với motor nên mất một thời gian để nó điều chỉnh.

----------


## nhatson

> Cụ cho em hỏi là mấy con step thường em thấy khi quay đến vị trí zero thì nó sẽ có torque giữ cứng lại mà sao trong con này nó cũng là step mà sao nó lại không giữ cứng mà lại dao động tắt dần quanh zero vậy?


con này là step servo, nó chạy chế độ torque, mục tiêu là để đo dung tích mà 
con step hibrid servo ko làm được việc này

----------


## chetaocnc

> Servo chạy mà bị dao động một lúc rồi mới dừng đúng chỗ là do cấu hình chưa đúng hoặc đời cũ quá nên bị hunting. Servo đời mới, cấu hình đúng ko bị dao động tới mức mắt thường có thể thấy được.
> 
> Con này mình nghĩ là do motor nhỏ mà tay đòn dài nên nó bị dao động một lúc rồi mới dừng lại. Đương nhiên pp đơn giản nhất là cấp 1 dòng thật lớn để giữ cứng như các driver thường, nhưng làm như vậy thì motor sẽ chạy ko êm, bị nóng. Con này có feedback nên nó canh dòng để cấp vừa đủ nhu cầu, tay đòn quá dài so với motor nên mất một thời gian để nó điều chỉnh.


thanks bác đã góp ý con servo 1500w của em k bị vậy tại cấu hình chưa đúng :Embarrassment:  em đang nghiên cứu chinh con step lại chắc tại cấu hình chưa đúng có gì báo cáo các bác sau hoặc bác nào biết thì chỉ em phát em cảm ơn

----------


## nhatson

ngày xưa ko hiểu sao vexta lại làm cái clip này, sau này mới bít ac servo làm trò này ko dễ bằng xì tép

----------


## chetaocnc

> con này là step servo, nó chạy chế độ torque, mục tiêu là để đo dung tích mà 
> con step hibrid servo ko làm được việc này


là sao vậy bác giải thích ki dùm em chút

----------


## nhatson

> Servo chạy mà bị dao động một lúc rồi mới dừng đúng chỗ là do cấu hình chưa đúng hoặc đời cũ quá nên bị hunting. Servo đời mới, cấu hình đúng ko bị dao động tới mức mắt thường có thể thấy được.
> 
> Con này mình nghĩ là do motor nhỏ mà tay đòn dài nên nó bị dao động một lúc rồi mới dừng lại. Đương nhiên pp đơn giản nhất là cấp 1 dòng thật lớn để giữ cứng như các driver thường, nhưng làm như vậy thì motor sẽ chạy ko êm, bị nóng. Con này có feedback nên nó canh dòng để cấp vừa đủ nhu cầu, tay đòn quá dài so với motor nên mất một thời gian để nó điều chỉnh.


người ta demo công nghệ mà, cụ thử lấy con servo size 42mm, với cánh tay đòn 250mm, rồi kéo tải nặng 100g như clip xem nó có chịu nổi ko

----------


## hanasimitai

Các bác dùng mấy bộ open loop cho nó lành, 1 phát ăn ngay. Trên diễn đàn này chỉ có vài người có thể tơn ning được closed loop thôi.

----------


## terminaterx300

> ngày xưa ko hiểu sao vexta lại làm cái clip này, sau này mới bít ac servo làm trò này ko dễ bằng xì tép


tuning để 2 servo đồng bộ với nhau thì khó hơn step rất nhiều lần

nhưng với công nghệ hiện này điều này nằm trong tầm tay, sai số 1 trục tính bằng nano  :Cool:

----------


## nhatson

> tuning để 2 servo đồng bộ với nhau thì khó hơn step rất nhiều lần
> 
> nhưng với công nghệ hiện này điều này nằm trong tầm tay, sai số 1 trục tính bằng nano


giá? đồ mới nhé, nhặt bãi thì lượn
cũng chưa thấy thằng servo nào rảnh làm clip mình coi, nên khi cần thì cú step 5 phase thẳng tiến

----------


## nhatson

> là sao vậy bác giải thích ki dùm em chút


wen di nó là step hay servo, củng bỏ qua vụ vibaration, cụ quan tâm tới mức đo ml của nó thôi, drive của cụ có lẽ làm được trò này
torque control

----------


## terminaterx300

> giá? đồ mới nhé, nhặt bãi thì lượn
> cũng chưa thấy thằng servo nào rảnh làm clip mình coi, nên khi cần thì cú step 5 phase thẳng tiến


cũng chả mới lắm :v cũng có hàng bãi rồi  :Cool: 

thực ra cũng có clip đó nhưng ko phải dạng kiểu trên kia thôi, nhiều loại từ motor tới linear. nói chung thằng bự bự nào cũng có cả, mỗi tội đa phần nó function dual drive phải chạy mạng nên bà con pó trym  :Cool:

----------


## hanasimitai

> giá? đồ mới nhé, nhặt bãi thì lượn
> cũng chưa thấy thằng servo nào rảnh làm clip mình coi, nên khi cần thì cú step 5 phase thẳng tiến


Cái này đủ cho cụ phê chưa?

----------


## hanasimitai

> giá? đồ mới nhé, nhặt bãi thì lượn
> cũng chưa thấy thằng servo nào rảnh làm clip mình coi, nên khi cần thì cú step 5 phase thẳng tiến


Cái này thì theo đúng yêu cầu của cụ

----------


## hanasimitai

Cái này thì cụ nhatson phê hẳn:

----------


## nhatson

> Cái này đủ cho cụ phê chưa?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJN-dXT33f8


em thấy cũng bthường, lí do là con j4 trên 1000, cũng bthuong thôi, 265usd brusless sero dòng stepkiller cũng diễn trò tương tự được





điều wan trọng ko phải con nào dữ, mà là đúng và dủ, con robot yaswaka , trong nhà máy của yaskawa, dùng cho việc sản xuất hàng của yaskawa, gắn step vexta chỗ cần gắn là 1 ví dụ

----------


## terminaterx300

> Cái này thì cụ nhatson phê hẳn:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1F4-plhdnj0


hẳn là đêm nay khỏi ngủ  :Cool:

----------


## nhatson

> Cái này thì cụ nhatson phê hẳn:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1F4-plhdnj0


cái này thì được ah
vấn đề là giá cả thôi, mềnh ngèo mà, rẻ và hiệu năng wan trọng hơn chuyện nó có là hàng đỉnh hay ko
mờ... servo dòng đỉnh củng clip như con step hàng trung thôi mà nên cũng chả cần phải mất ngủ đâu cụ Nam tex hơ hơ

----------


## hanasimitai

> cái này thì được ah
> vấn đề là giá cả thôi, mềnh ngèo mà, rẻ và hiệu năng wan trọng hơn chuyện nó có là hàng đỉnh hay ko
> mờ... servo dòng đỉnh củng clip như con step hàng trung thôi mà nên cũng chả cần phải mất ngủ đâu cụ Nam tex hơ hơ


Mềnh nghèo nên stepper motor open loop thẳng tiến.

----------


## nhatson

> Mềnh nghèo nên stepper motor open loop thẳng tiến.


nói chứ có cái encoder vào, g0 với acc tăng đáng kể, giá encoder cũng rẻ, chip mạnh rẻ nên giá hệ thống cũng rẻ, đồ china giờ chạm tới ngưỡng step+drive+encoder rồi

dù sao thì cũng cứ đúng đủ yêu cầu là được

----------


## terminaterx300

> cái này thì được ah
> vấn đề là giá cả thôi, mềnh ngèo mà, rẻ và hiệu năng wan trọng hơn chuyện nó có là hàng đỉnh hay ko
> mờ... servo dòng đỉnh củng clip như con step hàng trung thôi mà nên cũng chả cần phải mất ngủ đâu cụ Nam tex hơ hơ


hehe, cứ có tâm lý thế thì sao mà nâng tầm được nhỉ  :Stick Out Tongue: 

nói chung servo làm dc mọi thứ mà step làm dc nhưng chỉ có giá là éo hợp và cơ bản là éo dùng dc thoai, trình còi nên phải chịu

còn dùng được thì quả là nâng tầm lên cao rùi, clip là chỉ để coi cho đẹp thôi chứ vì sao người ta phải nên encoder 20bit cho nhu cầu cao chứ step nào chơi ở nano  :Wink: 

nói chung do mặt bằng chung chỉ tới thế nên đôi lúc cũng tự an ủi mình thôi chứ có khả năng với dk chơi thì khỏi phải suy nghĩ nhỉ

----------


## hung1706

Xin lỗi chủ thớt em sì-pam tí vì thật sự em không hiểu nội dung chính chủ đề bác muốn đưa ra. Step hay Servo, chạy vị trí hay chạy full, đáp ứng nhanh hay chậm => ứng dụng ngon như thế nào hay sánh ngang servo về mọi mặt ?

Hehe mà em thấy các bác bàn tán xôn xao những thứ cao siêu quá...em thì chỉ thích mỗi cái món như nhày thoy ợ, ứng dụng được liền thì hay hơn  :Big Grin: . Chắc hiện tại thì 4 trục thôi chứ trục 5 thì từ từ mình bàn tiếp không phải vội  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



Cái vụ đồng bộ thì chỉ có các thím sản xuất làm demo nó show ai cần nó bán, chứ sao nó chỉ cho mình kế kiếm cơm of nó được hehe. Ngâm cứu mà turning với set thông số gain cao/thấp hay gì gì nữa cho 2 con sẹc-dô đi vô đi ra đồng bộ thì ngâm coi bộ..."hên hên" nó vô khớp kaka (hiện tại thì em chưa thấy bác nào show con song mã chạy servo cả, bác nào làm được thì em tới xin bái sư học nghệ liền  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

Còn vấn đề hold moment hay nóng với không nóng em chả quan tâm lắm vì mạnh yếu tùy sinh lý mà. Chả ai làm CNC mà gắn cái cần dài ngoằn chi cho cực vại, yếu thì cho cái hộp số vào xong chuyện, nóng thì chế nhôm cánh tản nhiệt, hư thì thay con khác ta làm lại từ đầu  :Big Grin:  (hình như có bác nào áp 2 cái mặt nhôm cánh vào con xì-tép X Y Z mà em quên roài). 

Chốt lại máy chạy ổn định kiếm dc tí lúa là ngon roài, giá cả hợp lý thì sẽ có khách ủng hộ thoai bác chủ ạ !
Thanks all and gút-nai

----------


## nhatson

> Xin lỗi chủ thớt em sì-pam tí vì thật sự em không hiểu nội dung chính chủ đề bác muốn đưa ra. Step hay Servo, chạy vị trí hay chạy full, đáp ứng nhanh hay chậm => ứng dụng ngon như thế nào hay sánh ngang servo về mọi mặt ?
> 
> Hehe mà em thấy các bác bàn tán xôn xao những thứ cao siêu quá...em thì chỉ thích mỗi cái món như nhày thoy ợ, ứng dụng được liền thì hay hơn . Chắc hiện tại thì 4 trục thôi chứ trục 5 thì từ từ mình bàn tiếp không phải vội 
> 
> 
> 
> Cái vụ đồng bộ thì chỉ có các thím sản xuất làm demo nó show ai cần nó bán, chứ sao nó chỉ cho mình kế kiếm cơm of nó được hehe. Ngâm cứu mà turning với set thông số gain cao/thấp hay gì gì nữa cho 2 con sẹc-dô đi vô đi ra đồng bộ thì ngâm coi bộ..."hên hên" nó vô khớp kaka (hiện tại thì em chưa thấy bác nào show con song mã chạy servo cả, bác nào làm được thì em tới xin bái sư học nghệ liền )
> 
> Còn vấn đề hold moment hay nóng với không nóng em chả quan tâm lắm vì mạnh yếu tùy sinh lý mà. Chả ai làm CNC mà gắn cái cần dài ngoằn chi cho cực vại, yếu thì cho cái hộp số vào xong chuyện, nóng thì chế nhôm cánh tản nhiệt, hư thì thay con khác ta làm lại từ đầu  (hình như có bác nào áp 2 cái mặt nhôm cánh vào con xì-tép X Y Z mà em quên roài). 
> ...


cnc chỉ dùng hết 30% thị phần động cơ trợ dộng, và nó chiếm chắc 10% giá trị máy, nên néu tham dự vào ngành  động cơ trrợ dộng > em nghĩ concept nên xếp thị phần cho CNC ở cuối bảng cụ ợ ( ít và yêu cầu cao)

----------


## Ga con

> Cái vụ đồng bộ thì chỉ có các thím sản xuất làm demo nó show ai cần nó bán, chứ sao nó chỉ cho mình kế kiếm cơm of nó được hehe. Ngâm cứu mà turning với set thông số gain cao/thấp hay gì gì nữa cho 2 con sẹc-dô đi vô đi ra đồng bộ thì ngâm coi bộ..."hên hên" nó vô khớp kaka (hiện tại thì em chưa thấy bác nào show con song mã chạy servo cả, bác nào làm được thì em tới xin bái sư học nghệ liền )


Đỏ đỏ: cụ Kem sô hàng cả 1,2 năm gì rồi mà cụ.

Thanks.

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Hehe cụ kem ơi...có nhận đệ tử hơm cụ :3

----------


## terminaterx300

> Hehe mà em thấy các bác bàn tán xôn xao những thứ cao siêu quá...em thì chỉ thích mỗi cái món như nhày thoy ợ, ứng dụng được liền thì hay hơn . Chắc hiện tại thì 4 trục thôi chứ trục 5 thì từ từ mình bàn tiếp không phải vội 
> 
> Cái vụ đồng bộ thì chỉ có các thím sản xuất làm demo nó show ai cần nó bán, chứ sao nó chỉ cho mình kế kiếm cơm of nó được hehe. Ngâm cứu mà turning với set thông số gain cao/thấp hay gì gì nữa cho 2 con sẹc-dô đi vô đi ra đồng bộ thì ngâm coi bộ..."hên hên" nó vô khớp kaka (hiện tại thì em chưa thấy bác nào show con song mã chạy servo cả, bác nào làm được thì em tới xin bái sư học nghệ liền )
> 
> Còn vấn đề hold moment hay nóng với không nóng em chả quan tâm lắm vì mạnh yếu tùy sinh lý mà. Chả ai làm CNC mà gắn cái cần dài ngoằn chi cho cực vại, yếu thì cho cái hộp số vào xong chuyện, nóng thì chế nhôm cánh tản nhiệt, hư thì thay con khác ta làm lại từ đầu  (hình như có bác nào áp 2 cái mặt nhôm cánh vào con xì-tép X Y Z mà em quên roài). 
> 
> Chốt lại máy chạy ổn định kiếm dc tí lúa là ngon roài, giá cả hợp lý thì sẽ có khách ủng hộ thoai bác chủ ạ !
> Thanks all and gút-nai


công nghệ mới giờ cho phép thế, DD chú có làm trục xoay cũng được nhưng nó giới hạn, phải tính toán clamp torque khi gia công. gần như hàng automation thì đáp ứng ko đạt so với hộp số không độ rơ

còn chạy song mã thì bên Hiệp phát làm dc hàng Fanuc luôn đó. tính chạy vitme nhé, chứ thanh răng không tính

còn muốn bái sư thì qua anh anh chỉ có cách dễ dàng hơn. keke

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Kaka cho em cái địa chỉ em vác con gà mái dầu qua bái sư đê  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## emptyhb

Em vẫn thấy bác IRF này chỉ lắp 1 trục Y cho máy hạng nặng thôi.

Đây là máy mới lắp

----------


## terminaterx300

> Em vẫn thấy bác IRF này chỉ lắp 1 trục Y cho máy hạng nặng thôi.
> 
> Đây là máy mới lắp


chú Hung1706 thấy trục Y hàng quen ko, cặp này chắc 2mét á  :Cool:

----------


## hung1706

Hehe cái này em quen hơn nè sư huynh  :Big Grin:

----------

